# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Thảo luận | Đánh giá > Điện thoại | Mobile >  Toàn quốc - Cần bán Apple iPhone 7 128Gb giá rẻ

## pizzabon2015

Toàn quốc - Cần bán Apple iPhone 7 128Gb giá rẻ



Gía: 16,999,000đ

Hotline: 1900 2012

WLAN	Wi-Fi 802.11 a/b/g/n/ac, dual-band, hotspot
Tin nhắn	iMessage, SMS (threaded view), MMS, Email, Push Email
Bộ nhớ trong	32/128/256 GB, 2 GB RAM DDR4
Ra mắt	tháng 9 năm 2016
Bộ xử lý	4 nhân 64-bit, chip đồ họa 6 nhân
Trình duyệt	HTML5 (Safari)
Bluetooth	v4.2, A2DP, LE
Đặc điểm	Selfie ngược sáng HDR, Tự động lấy nét, Quay video Full HD, Nhận diện khuôn mặt
Hnammobile cung cấp hàng công nghệ chính hãng như macbook, máy tính bảng và apple iphone 7 128gb  với giá hấp dẫn: giá cạnh tranh tại Đà nẵng và dịch vụ đặc biệt hỗ trợ máy dùng thử nếu bảo hành quá lâu.

Dẫn đầu trong lĩnh vực kinh doanh/ bán lẻ sản phẩm Apple iPhone 7 trên thị trường kinh doanh những sản phẩm công nghệ suốt gần 10 năm qua, hiện tại hệ thống Hnam Mobile đã có đến 17 showroom toàn TP.HCM và ngày càng phát triển thêm

Không chỉ tập trung phát triển hệ thống bán lẻ, Hnam Mobile còn chú trọng rất nhiều đến khâu dịch vụ bảo hành và chăm sóc khách hàng. Cùng với những đối tác như: Ngân hàng Shinhan, công ty bảo hiểm AAA, GrabTaxi…Hnam Mobile đã ra mắt đa dạng dịch vụ cao cấp như: Dịch vụ trả góp 0% lãi suất, Bảo hành mở rộng, ưu đãi đi taxi miễn phí dành cho khách hàng…Đến với Hnam Mobile để được hưởng ngay 365 ngày dịch vụ ưu đãi hấp dẫn nhất!. Ngoài ra với dịch vụ 5 sao: 1 đổi 1 trong 30 ngày cho sản phẩm lỗi - Bảo hành toàn diện 1 năm - iPhone 1 đổi 1 trong 12 tháng theo tiêu chuẩn Apple - Rút ngắn thời gian xử lý bảo hành - Hỗ trợ máy dùng tạm trong lúc chờ máy bảo hành Hnammobile đang dần khẳng định thương hiệu trong lòng người tiêu dùng.

Vừa qua, hệ thống đã liên tiếp đón nhận tin vui khi nhận những giải thưởng như “Nhà bán lẻ xuất sắc khu vực miền Nam” từ Samsung Mobile Việt Nam hay giải “Asus Best Partner 2014” với thành tích đơn vị bán lẻ Hỗ trợ dịch vụ xuất sắc từ Asus Việt Nam, và điều quan trọng hơn hết là Hnam Mobile đã luôn nhận được sự quan tâm ủng hộ từ người tiêu dùng trong suốt gần 12 năm qua – đó thực sự là nguồn động viên to lớn dành cho hệ thống.

*Thông tin về chương trình khuyến mại*
Cùng với những dịch vụ khách hàng tuyệt vời như giao hàng trước thu tiền sau, Hnam Mobile vói các sản phẩm thương hiệu nổi tiếng và triển khai nhiều chương trình khuyến mãi kết hợp cùng những thương hiệu nổi tiếng như Wiko, Hp, Blackberry,

Đồng thời, khi đến với Hnam Mobile quý khách hàng còn có thể chọn mua cho mình hàng loạt sản phẩm mua điện thoại trả góp cấu hình mạnh, thương hiệu tốt, có giá giảm sốc tại Hnam Mobile như: Apple iPhone 7 128Gb hay loạt sản phẩm từ Wiko,

----------

